# LGB cancels three items of their new 2011 Product Line-up



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

LGB/Marklin announced today the cancellation of the production of three product planned for 2011, a D&RGW mogul, a US style box car and a caboose.
All three are currently shown on the main page of the Database;

http://www.gbdb.info

Knut


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

you know i am a huge LGB guy 
but 
i think it was wise 

some meaningless specuation on my part.........

i have very low standards regarding accuracy-but even for me 
a congdon stacked mogul with speed lettering is beyond the pale -

like putting stanley steamer on a chevy malibu

what is interesting-is that this appears to be a modern mogul-with a long smoke box-(which smoke boxes had the stack as part of the molding-ie not separate) yet this has a congdon!!!.....interesting......

perhaps they could do a diamond or even a sunflower to make it more suitable...
or copy bachman and include several optional stacks (not a german marketing concept, i understand-everything is ala carte) 

my first reaction to this particualr loco was OMG -
somehow they just never get eras coordinated-
why not the modern version with a "royal gorge" herald-that would have sold ill bet-matched to old 4065 caboose



as for the pacemaker car-old LGB offered this in steel and wood 
and 
im not certain 

but from my years of following LGB-id guess NYC was not super popular 
i think, as can remeber off the cuff, they offered a starter 2-4-0 US style, a mogul, and F-7 and of course the Aster Hudson-my point was it seems to have been one of the more limited US road names 

i have often thought that the major mystery is how paint schemes and any particular model type were combined -
like the blue modern ad "fahrvegnuven" VW offering on a wood rather than steel box car-to name only one 

any of these cancelled models in ' real railroad colors'-ala black loco, and mineral red cars, undec with some thier incredible modern rub on decals would have been big sellers-huge 
those late decals-which i used on the big red modern steel side-looked like paint and were easy to get perfectly located 

i have a rather embarrasing amount of LGB -and if offered as i suggested-id have purchased all 3! especially an all black wood burner mogul 
just my thoughts as one who straddles love of trains, models, and toy trains 

are you listiening Marklin??!


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

are you listiening Marklin??! 

I doubt if anyone from Marklin reads this but I will copy it and send it on with the key points summarized in German. 

I agree with you 100% and have passed on similar comments to the LGB team at Marklin previously - things that were not that blatently obvious. 
I specifically remember the new blue Santa Fe Diesels, the 300 and 330. 
For one, it's nice that LGB finally comes up with two different road numbers for the same engine in the same production year, but when I did a few minutes googling it turns out that they picked two of the numbers in that series of locos which were actually not repainted in blue. 

Unfortunately, I still don't know who makes the decision at MLGB as to which models will be manufactured and in what livery. 
Maybe these issues are still left overs from the old LGB. 
The new RhB Rungenwagen which was started back in the old LGB timeframe but was only completed late last year is much closer to the prototype and was sold out in no time. 
It had a few assembly issues (which are easily fixable) and people didn't like the colour of the deck. 
MLGB just released the cars of a second production run which has all the small problems fixed and the deck colour has also been improved - so in general, they seem to be listening to their customers - at least in Europe. 

Knut


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

you know-while LGB will always be an approximation in many models- 
it is not costly to do a bit of research and at least have more accurate colors and numbers-and typeface- 


as you mention-the blue F's 
it wouldnt have dawned on me to check road numbers -but 
if i were a ATSF guy-id know 

the point is there is no cost in being able to satisfy both 

i still chafe at the contnuing printing of "Almosa" instead of Alamosa on the Conoco tank cars 

the old RGS water tank car -could have had a typeface similar to what was used-ie some type of railroad gothic i think

it cant be that unusual to have a few genuine train people on staff-not foamers, just informed to avoid stupid mistakes and inplausible things in some circumstances


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Hate to see LGB cancelling anything. I agree the 'Flying Grande' with the wood stack and coal load was strange, but I kind of wanted the D&RGW Mogul. Missed the #248 version. Still waiting for a K-series loco from the new company!


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

They probably didn't have enough pre-orders to justify making these pieces.


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

How can one contact Marklin? I'd like to suggest a few items for them to consider, but don't have an email addy for them... 
SandyR


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello Sandy, 

You can find the contact information on here: 

http://www.lgb-bahn.de/de/kontakt.html 

They are good about forwarding your email to the appropriate people so don't worry if it isn't the exact contact you're looking for. 

Maerklin has actually taken feedback from their customers quite seriously: they recently completed an extensive survey of 10,000 customers (LGB, Trix, Maerklin club members). On one of the Maerklin TV episodes it showed them compiling all the data so they definitely intend to listen. Anytime I've contacted them they have been extremely helpful and responsive. Regarding their new items, they have responded well to a survey of LGB club members a few years ago where it was pretty clear that the narrow gauge railways like the Harz and RhB were very popular--most new tooling has been in these areas and the detail has been excellent. 
Good luck with your suggestion! 
Keith 

Keith


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Just try finding any of the parts diagrams from either of the three engines with the vanderbilt tender! Even Maerklin didn't have them!


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

OK....here is the parts diagram: 

http://www.champex-linden.de/download_lgb_explosionszeichnungen/72323p-1.pdf 

The locomotives were all the same, just different tenders. 

Keith


----------

